# z31 (Coupe vs 2+2)



## aussie_z31 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just out of scheer curiosity ...

How much longer is the 2+2?

And where is this length added? (ie are the doors the same length and the wheel arch to the back bumper?)

How much heavier?

And how much better does the coupe drive?

I just wanna know, because I can't get one. 

cheers.


----------

